# Small crochet bags



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Customizable size for cell phone, little girls Easter purse, bigger girls bag for tissues, lip gloss etc.

Size F crochet hook
Knitting worsted yarn. I used kitchen cotton, sugar & cream for these, but have also made acrylic ones.

Make chain for how wide you want bag to be. (12-15 st cell phone size, 20 or so for approximately 5" wide bag.

Single crochet into 2nd ch from hook and each ch to end. Continue across opposite side of chain. (No increases at ends). 

At end of every round, join with slip stitch, ch 1.

Continue by working single crochet into each single crochet around until you reach the height you want. Join. Cut yarn, weave in ends.

For strap, leaving long tail for sewing, make chain to length you want, slip stitch into each chain, end off, leave long tail again. Insert into purse between 2 stitches on each side on 2nd row from top, tie into knot, use tails to secure. Alternately I-cord strap, or ribbon, can be used. Make it yours!

If desired, sew snap or Velcro to close. Also possible to continue one side only to make a fold over flap.

Can be embellished as desired with flowers, butterflies as you wish. Free Crochet flower patterns can be found on the Internet.

Another use for stash?


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely, plan to have a go for my grandaughter's. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

These can also be made in half double crochet (American)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful bags. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linda_Vn (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

These are so cute...thank you.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd like to try making these bags but could you explain what it means to continue across opposite side of the chain? Thanks. I think they're adorable!


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

too cute


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Those are so cute! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Love these. My grand-will love them as well. I might just have to make them for a holiday boutique. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

knittnnana said:


> I'd like to try making these bags but could you explain what it means to continue across opposite side of the chain? Thanks. I think they're adorable!


When you do the first side, you only crochet into one loop, (facing up as you crochet), down the other side you work into the same space or in just the one loop (facing up after you have flipped the work) for the first several rounds, it will sort of resemble a canoe.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I would buy these just for the lovely flowers (and butterfly) --they make everything special.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for explaining knitwit549! I have tons of Peaches & Cream yarn and I'm tired of making dishcloths!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Too cute. Thanks for sharing. I'll make some.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for this pattern. Would love to make these. What do you mean by slip stitch into each chain? (I am new to crochet)


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

KnittingVal said:


> Thanks for this pattern. Would love to make these. What do you mean by slip stitch into each chain? (I am new to crochet)


You are crocheting in the round, the slip stitch is only to join at the end of the rounds, then chain 1 to start the next.


----------



## patstearns (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for your prompt response. I have a daughter living in Columbus. Get to Ohio frequently.


----------



## patstearns (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks to all who responded to my dilemma.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

How wonderful! love these.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Truly beautiful!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing love the pattern


----------



## Politicalgirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Very cute. I think I will make a few for gifts for my friends.


----------

